# Coming out of DP



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone else have any experiences to share in coming out of DP.

I'm at about the 8 month point now and slowing coming out of it. Seems that every so often, maybe once a week I have a "mind shift".. you know.. where things just seem "different". Almost like a time shift, but then once I get through it, things are better than before. More real. More normal. I also notice when that happens, I get some eye burning and my pee is cloudy... biochemical changes. Anyway.. that's my experience. It's very bizarre coming out of DP... but also very awesome knowing your body is healing.

God bless!


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

When i first started to recover, i would panic because the new mindset and perception was almost frightening ( i hadn't felt it in so long) and it took so long before i could function normally without constantly "checking in" and bringing back the symptoms for a while. It is very bizarre!


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

It's so bizarre.. I really kinda hate it. But it's out of my control. I guess I don't get to decide how the chemicals in my head rebalance. Just frustrating, because I will be having several good days, and then BAM.. new perception time! And then like you said I get kind of frightened again and have to work through that and calm myself down. Just sucks that this whole thing is so hard going through it and that the recovery itself has to be so bumpy. :/

Thanks tidalpine for the input!

peace


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

simonlebon said:


> It's so bizarre.. I really kinda hate it.


Dude, you are recovering, you should be super happy! how did you get dp btw?


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

thyRUY.. you are right, but the process is just weird and sucks and I wouldn't wish it on anyone! I'm over 9 months into it. But this isn't the first time I've had it. The very first time was a panic attack trying shrooms when I was like 20. The next day I felt "weird", and that was my first taste of dp/dr. It didn't last long though, but I developed general anxiety/panic, and was put on SSRI's way back then. I'm 41 now. Every time I have tried to get off of the meds, it's been hell and I've hit dp/dr. That's what happened this last March. This time was of course worse because the longest I had it before was a few months. I've learned A TON though. I wasn't paying attention to my nutrition, to my stress. I didn't understand how it all worked and ultimately affected not just my weight, but my brain. I've lost 50lbs. I'm now gluten free and dairy free. I eat REAL food now.. lots of fruits, vegetables and meat. I know that's all helped. I also saw an ND (naturopath) a few weeks ago and she put me on high doses of D3, b12 and omegas. All that is playing a part, as I think my recovery is starting to speed up. Things feel a little brighter than before.

Feel so much for all of you guys. Take care!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

simonlebon said:


> It's so bizarre.. I really kinda hate it. But it's out of my control. I guess I don't get to decide how the chemicals in my head rebalance. Just frustrating, because I will be having several good days, and then BAM.. new perception time! And then like you said I get kind of frightened again and have to work through that and calm myself down. Just sucks that this whole thing is so hard going through it and that the recovery itself has to be so bumpy. :/
> 
> Thanks tidalpine for the input!
> 
> peace


"New perception time" made me laugh because it's so true.

I haven't had anyone specifically mention the whole "new perception" deal.

It's so weird shifting perceptions week by week, it's like every week is a different way to experience life.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep.. it's your new perception of the week! Actually the last month or so mine has been happening about once per week. Futurebandit, are you on the mend? How long have you had dp/dr and been recovering?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

The recovery is never 100% for me, but I strongly feel that you mean.

When my depersonalization subsides, I feel every bit of my breathing. It's surprisingly great to feel your heart beat in your chest and feel your breath hit just above your mouth and below your nose.

Speaking of episodes, it reminds me of when my Geodon went up quickly in Inpatient, and caused terrible agitation and restlessness - a symptom called akotesia, which can be severe in young people. They gave me a medicine to counter this, and some anxiolytic. Two hours later, I was in bed saying, "This is the happiest I have ever been to simply lay in bed. Oddly enough, this is the "best" moment of my life, due to the immediate contrast." I feel similarly when a panic attack ends, as the depersonalization numbs and scares me.

When the derealization ends, I feel my emotions come back. I become infinitely more convinced that I am "here", because unlike in a dream I can feel emotions 100%.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

simonlebon said:


> Yep.. it's your new perception of the week! Actually the last month or so mine has been happening about once per week. Futurebandit, are you on the mend? How long have you had dp/dr and been recovering?


I assume on the mend means quite literally mending?

If so, then I've been on the road to recovery since about the beginning of last year.

Overall I've had DP/DR for 6 years, but only found it what it was at the end of year 4.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

Futurebandit said:


> I assume on the mend means quite literally mending?
> 
> If so, then I've been on the road to recovery since about the beginning of last year.
> 
> Overall I've had DP/DR for 6 years, but only found it what it was at the end of year 4.


Yes, recovering, or getting better. Good to hear. Yeah, I didn't know what it was for a long time either, but luckily in my past episodes they didn't last that long. But when it happened about 5 years ago (my 3 month spell), I really wanted to figure it out. Of course my psychologist and psychiatrist missed it completely. I had to google to figure it out. Then when I went in and told them, they were like "oohhhhhh... I"m so sorry I missed that". It's sad how little the "experts" know about this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

[deleted]


----------



## Lee29 (Dec 20, 2015)

Is it just me or is it impossible to come out of DP unless it's marijuana induced?

All the recovery threads talk about weed and I've never smoked weed.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Lee29 said:


> Is it just me or is it impossible to come out of DP unless it's marijuana induced?
> 
> All the recovery threads talk about weed and I've never smoked weed.


it does seem much much easier. i haven't read many (any?) recovery stories that arent


----------



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

The guy who wrote the 'DP Manual' claims to have recovered fully and from memory got DP from a panic attack without any mention of drug involvement. He could of course be hiding the truth though.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

Dp/dr is very much (most of the time) a SYMPTOM of anxiety. So , someone can get it by just having anxiety or panic disorder, which isn't always caused by doing drugs. Therefore, it can of course go away if the anxiety/panic is dealt with and reduced, and enough time goes by to allow the body to recover. See anxietycentre.com... https://www.anxietycentre.com/anxiety/symptoms/depersonalization.shtml(and watch/listen to the video).


----------

